# Adjusting Helix Projectors on Jettta MKIV



## digiSTONEy (Mar 3, 2004)

Does anybody have any pics or diagrams of what screws do what to adjust the headlight beams on the Helix Projectors for Jetta MKIV?
Just installed and the beam looks crooked and off-axis ... 
Thanks in Advance!


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

I gotcha covered. I posted up the same thing a while back and it took many posts to get the answer...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3376268


----------



## digiSTONEy (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (FliGi7)*

SWEET! Here's the pic for future reference.








Thanks FliGi7!


----------



## silverrbeast (Sep 24, 2004)

I’ve adjusted my Helix projectors (pain in the you know what guys, due to removing the bumper and lights to do so), but I don’t know how much or if they are HIGH ENOUGH…
Does anybody know how high the beam should be if they are projected in front of a wall??? At the specified distance from the wall????
I’m only asking because it seems that when I drive at night they don’t seem to shine TOO FAR in front of the car…and I too have 6000K HID kit.
Thanks,
Silverrbeast.


----------



## ludikris (May 5, 2006)

*Re: (silverrbeast)*

I confirmed.. they should look like this:


----------



## mp4nerd (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (digiSTONEy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ChicoGLI (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: (mp4nerd)*

I'm looking into getting a set of these myself. I know very little about aftermarket parts. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
All I've really heard is that DEPO is crap, and FK is crap. These Helix'es pretty good? They definitely look sweet.


----------



## mp4nerd (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (ChicoGLI)*

I just installed my Helix's over the weekend and all I have to say is WOW. I love these things! Hehe, these were my Christmas gift to myself.







Pair them up with some HID's and they will blow you away compared to stock housing + halogen bulbs. Even without HID's they still look awesome. Just my opinion.


----------



## ChicoGLI (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: (mp4nerd)*

Sweet. Opinion noted; others are welcome.
My stock housings with Silverstars are terrible. I'm always looking at my switch to make sure my lights ARE on. Looks cool when you're looking at the car, but I'm not much for looking cool when I wind up in a ditch on a rainy highway. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
They say they're plug and play with everything, is that so? Just plug it into the harness and you're good to go? You have the euroswitch? DRL's enabled? Which light it used for the DRLs? When are the rings on? Sorry for the questions, just trying to make informed decisions.


----------



## mp4nerd (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (ChicoGLI)*

Haha, its cool. I wanted to know a lot about these headlights before buying them too.
Well, the headlights are pretty much plug and play. I had a little difficulty because I placed two HID kits in mine along with installing a fog wiring harness since my car wasn't acquipped with one to begin with. But installing just the headlights alone is plug and play. Took me FOREVER to aim the beams after installing them. And they still aren't perfect.







When I first put them in, the beams were basically going straight to the floor. *Suggestion: Place washers under the bottom clips to aim them higher because the adjustment screws behind the bulb only adjust slight movements, in order to aim them the right height you will need to place some washers underneath the bottom tabs of the headlights, then play around with the adjustment screws behind the housing. *
Also, I believe you need the Euro switch to get the angel eyes to work. I have a euro switch installed in my car and my angel eyes only turn on when I put my city lights on, so most likely your gonna need a euro switch. 
I disabled my DRL's awhile back by pulling out Relay 173 from under my dash. 
The low-beams are the projectors and the high beams are the reflector lenses. Hehe, I'm runing silverstars in my high beams and they look totally yellow compared to my low-beams with my HID kit. (4300k)


----------



## Hyrus (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (digiSTONEy)*

Has anyone tried to install TSX projectors to this housing? The TSX projectors are too big to fit. Anyone have a fix for this problem?


----------



## ChicoGLI (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: (mp4nerd)*

Anyone know a ton about the adjustment? I'm definitely going to try the washers when I get a chance. But as far as the screws go... when you let one out to tighten another on the other side, does this have to be done at the SAME TIME with both screws?
Also, the installation: my driver's side unit just flat wouldn't fit. I ended up Dremmel-cutting some plastic off that shelf on the unit. Even still, the low beam backing seems to partially obstruct my stock air intake. Anyone else notice this/have this issue?
The angel eyes are effing rad. However, my driver's side low beam halo wasn't working straight away, but moving some wires seemed to do the trick. This evening, the passenger side low beam halo took about 5 seconds longer than the others to ignite. Normal?
It's getting to the point where I'm afraid to open my hood or even look at the things for fear of effing them up.








Any input would be awesome


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

You adjust the lights by moving each one of the opposing screws, independently. However, to do so, either one may be able to make the change you are looking for. For example, if you want to aim them up, you may either loosen the bottom screw (thus pushing the projector up), or tighten the top screw (thus pushing the projector up). You just gotta get a feel for where each screw is and make sure you use both of them to obtain the proper aim without pushing either to the extreme of their movement. 
My driver's side barely fits. I have to push it back in and hold it there while putting the top screws in in order for it to fit, but it does fit. I didn't dremel anything, either, but eventually I will to make it easier.
Just go over all of the wiring to make sure nothing has gotten pinched in the process of taking them in and out, which is incrediby easy to do considering how many times you have to do this to aim them.


----------



## ChicoGLI (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: (FliGi7)*

Fantastic. I feel a ton better. I was starting to think I was inept.








Thanks for the input as always FliGi7. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

No prob. If you get desperate I'm only 1.5 hours away.


----------



## ChicoGLI (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: (FliGi7)*

Thanks for the offer!
I finally had some time to take them back out and and give alignment a shot. I didn't touch the driver's side, as it's passably high; but I did alot of twists on the passenger side.
The bottom screw was fairly hard to turn, and the upper screw almost felt like it was freewheeling. In the end though, I did manage to raise it to be about level with the driver's side.
I think when my new bulbs come in, I'm just going to throw some washers in there on the bottom and call it good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I ordered two pair of the Osram "Night Breaker"s off powerbulbs.com for the highs and lows.
Anyone else use these bulbs? Opinions?


----------



## vr6XclubVdubXvr6 (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (ChicoGLI)*

I hate pulling topics outta the closet but I gotta!!
I have the helix projectors and for some reason the passengar side light projects a big black circle right in the middle of it! there is light coming out from it but it is dim compared to the driver side. I don't think it is the projectors because I had the same result with some ecodes. I did burn the wires in the OEM housings so I had to replace them. Does anyone know what could be causing this black spot/ dim headlight? I have checked and replaced the fuse. I don't know what it could be..
HELP!!


----------

